# [Poll] How many of you ever used "TOOTHPASTE" as Thermal Paste?



## Atomfix

I'm interested on seeing how many of you people have actually used Toothpaste as Thermal Paste for your CPU or GPU?

I've used it, and Still going! Been using it for a week because I couldn't find my Akasa AK..... (Can't remember the full name of it). Luckily it proved to be quite effective compareing to using it without any at all.

I've found it now... Will be replaceing it some time tonight... idleing at 40C now









Good little review on Thermal Paste comparison, that includes Toothpaste :Link


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm interested on seeing how many of you people have actually used Toothpaste as Thermal Paste for your CPU or GPU?
> 
> I've used it, and Still going! Been using it for a week because I couldn't find my Akasa AK..... (Can't remember the full name of it). Luckily it proved to be quite effective compareing to using it without any at all.
> 
> I've found it now... Will be replaceing it some time tonight... idleing at 40C now


LOL toothpaste really?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> LOL toothpaste really?


Serious, Iv'e done some quick reviews on Google first though...

It was better than using it than without anything on the CPU at all.

I used Colgate Fresh Mint


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> LOL toothpaste really?


its actually good for a short term thing. basically all TIM is is a goop that fills in the tiny stratches and improves heat conductivity. someone did ketchup and peanut butter and found they were good too


----------



## Atomfix

Let's get this paste changed! I'll post a picture up on OCN when I dismount my W/C off the CPU, it should look like dust lol


----------



## HPE1000

New poll, how many of you have ever used thermal paste to brush your teeth with?


----------



## Jacer200

No, but I have used Coolabratory Liquid Ultra to fill in a broken filling.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Not toothpaste but I have tried mayonnaise. That's actually really good for very short term use (~30 minutes max).
Although this was on an old P4 machine so I didn't really care if it died.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> No, but I have used Coolabratory Liquid Ultra to fill in a broken filling.


Just reading this gave me the worst phantom pain in one of my molars!


----------



## A Bad Day

Toothpaste is a great thermal paste due to high water content. I've seen one experiment where someone used distilled water as the thermal paste.

It was superior to every other thermal paste, for at most several minutes.


----------



## Atomfix

Heres the pics, Toothpaste before, and Cleaned off after, it was like stone!


----------



## svenge

I know you don't want any cavities between your heat sink and the CPU, but that's just ridiculous...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I know you don't want any cavities between your heat sink and the CPU, but that's just ridiculous...


hehe


----------



## stahlhart

Four out of five dentists just fragged you.


----------



## Atomfix

Surprised I'm the only one here who's used Toothpaste atm


----------



## redxmaverick

Never used toothpaste in place of thermal paste but I can see it working as a short term solution.

When I get burns from my solder iron or small oven, I apply toothpaste to the burn. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## A Bad Day

I think the toothpaste could last longer if you seal the gap between the CPU and the heatsink so the water doesn't evaporate.


----------



## darkapollo

It actually makes for a good polishing compound too.








So while youre cleaning it off the HS you are also polishing the surface! Win-Win


----------



## jeffro37

Never heard of using toothpaste. On another note. Could use a can of air around the rear exhaust fan and i/o ports.







Just kidding


----------



## Shrak

Mayonnaise.

Do it. It works. Just smells.


----------



## Vonnis

I always have some thermal paste lying around, so I've never had to resort to using toothpaste or some other stand-in. I do like the idea of a minty fresh pc though.


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## MrDucktape

Never done but if U have to try mixing it with some pencil carbon dust, I've heard it's more effective + it looks more like thermalpaste.


----------



## Jpmboy

*LMAO*


----------



## Atomfix

Bump


----------



## TPE-331

I've only used toothpaste to remove scratches from CDs, I have never used it as a TIM. Funny yeah?


----------



## Allsolid478

"You are not a real modder until you tried the nearest liquid for thermal paste"
When I was younger I used toothpaste and ketchup on cards like the good old 128 ti rage pro just for quick testing maybe run it a day or two. The only downside was cleaning it after a while. Stick with thermal paste guys


----------



## Schmuckley

I have not.
Chapstick on the other hand..


----------



## Shiftstealth

Someone needs to go extreme and try using poop.


----------



## DotBeta

Holy Necro thread batman, I'm happy this gem did pop up though lol. I like how OP was like "I'm surprised I'm the only one that's used toothpaste as a tim...." Are you _really_ that surprised? Probably because no one is ghetto enough to go that route lol. I have read a review from like 2003 where the person used toothpaste, probably where OP got the idea from.


----------



## jsc1973

There's no way I would ever try that. The fluorine in toothpaste is corrosive as hell. Probably wouldn't do any damage in short-term use, but still, why take the risk for something that's not even a very good thermal compound in the first place?

I always keep around a large tube of AS Ceramique 2, and I'll stick to that.


----------

